# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam kenal

## Bambang1988

Saya baru saja suka koi , minta permisi untuk gabung di sini

----------


## beearacer

Salam kenal dari LC Koi Food om Bambang 
 :Welcome:

----------


## fajarhto

Selamat bergabung om ... semoga gak cuma suka koi tapi suka ikut lelangnya juga ..

----------


## Rotkiv

Lokasi dimana om bambang? Salam kenal dr cilegon..
kolam ukuran brp? Hehe..

----------


## david_pupu

Salam kenal welcome to koiss

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Salam kenal Om Bambang...Welcome to KOI's  :Welcome:

----------


## ipaul888

salam kenal om bambang

----------

